# Fence materials



## ktritz (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm planning on building a router table for my Hitachi M12V and I was wondering what materials people suggest for the fence surface.

Do they use HDPE or UHMW-PE on the Router Workshop, and are there advantages of one over the other?

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi:
The Oak Park fences are Polyethelene, and they work very well. It is a stable material
and will not hurt the router bits, as you make clearance in the fence for the
bit that you may be using.
Woodnut65


----------



## ktritz (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi,

Thanks for the reply. Both HDPE and UHMW-PE are type of polyethylene (high density and ultra-high molecular weight). I think UHMW is about twice the price of HDPE, but I was unsure if there are any problems with just using HDPE.

Kevin


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

I find that the HDPE is a better material to use than the Ultra High Density. It's easier to work with and will deliver the same results.


----------



## Don Hurley (Sep 10, 2004)

What dimensions do you find ideal for straight fences? In thickness and width.


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

Don Hurley said:


> What dimensions do you find ideal for straight fences? In thickness and width.


1" thick and 2 - 2 1/2" wide...


----------



## Sidro (Nov 30, 2004)

Where does one get HDPE for a fence.

Sid


----------



## cfm (Nov 4, 2004)

OakPark.com sells prefabricated fences of the ideal HDPE material. Engineered to tight specs. 

Otherwise there are a number of places on the internet that sells HDPE material.

You'll probably find the material expensive - especially when adding shipping costs etc.

All the best

cfm


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I personally find MDF faces on aluminum angle works quite well. Even without formica facing it slides pretty nicely, you can bury your bits into it and replace it economically, and if you split it down the middle, you can shim behind it and make an easy jointer fence.

Before I have used a jointed 4x4, scraps of hardwood scewed to my tablesaw fence, you name it it works. My favorite feature of the router workshop is that they can turn out quality items without a $400 fence or a $300 router lift. Simple really works.


----------



## cfm (Nov 4, 2004)

Sidro said:


> Where does one get HDPE for a fence.
> 
> Sid


I guess your question was not answered fully:

Here are two:

http://www.usplastic.com/

http://www.mcmaster.com/

and I am sure there are others.

All the best.

cfm


----------



## Sidro (Nov 30, 2004)

Thanks for the info guys.

Sid


----------



## dietz (Oct 27, 2004)

McMaster-Carr seems to have the best price on it. 1 x 2.5 is only 3.43 per ft.


----------



## DONALD (Sep 12, 2004)

Hartville Tool sells a kit for less than $25 that includes a 48"x4x 3/4 of UHMW it includes all hardware (nuts and bolts). I can't locate any info on the other material similar to this. MDF should work as well as anything else but I think I would rout dados and use T track instead of routing T slots in the MDF itself. There are several businesses on the web Hartville and Rockler have loads of gadgets for routers. Their catalogs are free and very interesting reads. I have no connection to either company just my personal experience.


----------



## Peg Leg (Jan 3, 2005)

I use counter top cut outs, at 2 bucks each. I cut a coulple of strips and butt joint them with a few gussets to make sure they stay square. Nice smooth face with that laminate material.


----------

